# L'acquisto a sorpresa del mercato estivo



## Smarx10 (1 Luglio 2022)

Come tutti gli anni, una volta iniziato il calciomercato ci vengono accostati 24123 nomi, per poi scoprire i nomi dei reali obiettivi (o comunque di quelli che arriveranno) solo poche ore prima dell'acquisto. Vi chiedo quindi di pronosticare qui sotto chi sarà l'acquisto a sorpresa di quest'estate, un nome non ancora uscito ma che vestirà la maglia rossonera nella prossima stagione.


----------



## Milo (1 Luglio 2022)

isco


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Luglio 2022)

Almeno 2 su 3 tra difesa centrocampo e trequarti destra saranno nomi mai sentiti e nominati dai giornali. Impossibile fare pronostici. Mentre penso che 1 su 3 alla fine possa esser uscito nel marasma del giornali

mi dovessi giocare 1 fish direi mahdi camara, appena retrocesso con il saint etienne. Fisicamente dominante, aggressivo, giovane e decisamente low cost. Non dico che sia adatto a sostituire Kessie, dico che è la classica presa del nostro modus operandi.


----------



## Butcher (1 Luglio 2022)

Fabregas


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Come tutti gli anni, una volta iniziato il calciomercato ci vengono accostati 24123 nomi, per poi scoprire i nomi dei reali obiettivi (o comunque di quelli che arriveranno) solo poche ore prima dell'acquisto. Vi chiedo quindi di pronosticare qui sotto chi sarà l'acquisto a sorpresa di quest'estate, un nome non ancora uscito ma che vestirà la maglia rossonera nella prossima stagione.


Baselli 

I nostri hanno creatività, nessuno puo sapere chi abbiano davvero in mente. Anche perchè altrimenti non sarebbe una sorpresa. Comunque dobbiamo prendere qualche italiano per forza, ecco su questo si potrebbe già tirare a indovinare.

PS: Baselli è ufficialmente senza contratto. Ho detto tutto. Possiamo finalmente realizzare il sogno a parametro zero.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2022)

Oddio questa cosa mi ricorda mister x dell'estate 2011, del famoso Fabregas...


----------



## Diavolo86 (1 Luglio 2022)

De Paul.
Annata un po' in chiaroscuro all'Atletico, che sta facendoun po' di Restyling per abbassare il costo della rosa. Perfetto per come giochiamo noi, siamo fatti su misura per lui e viceversa. Magari un prestito con obbligo salta fuori.
Ci credo davvero? Assolutamente no, è impossibile per tanti motivi.


----------



## Route66 (1 Luglio 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Come tutti gli anni, una volta iniziato il calciomercato ci vengono accostati 24123 nomi, per poi scoprire i nomi dei reali obiettivi (o comunque di quelli che arriveranno) solo poche ore prima dell'acquisto. Vi chiedo quindi di pronosticare qui sotto chi sarà l'acquisto a sorpresa di quest'estate, un nome non ancora uscito ma che vestirà la maglia rossonera nella prossima stagione.


Ehhhh...ti piacerebbe è?!  
Vabbè mi sbilancio.....sarà di nazionalità francese!!


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Luglio 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Come tutti gli anni, una volta iniziato il calciomercato ci vengono accostati 24123 nomi, per poi scoprire i nomi dei reali obiettivi (o comunque di quelli che arriveranno) solo poche ore prima dell'acquisto. Vi chiedo quindi di pronosticare qui sotto chi sarà l'acquisto a sorpresa di quest'estate, un nome non ancora uscito ma che vestirà la maglia rossonera nella prossima stagione.


Nome troll (ma mica troppo...): Mattia Aramu #RoadToAramu
Nome serio: Isaak Tourè dalla B francese

Segnalo anche due giovani svincolati francesi che ci hanno soffiato, peccato
- Kays Ruiz Atil, trequartista talentuosissimo e fumantino ex giovanili psg, 19 anni, andato a 0 all'Auxerre
- Axel Guessand, difensore centrale 17enne del Nancy finito nelle giovanili Udinese

Rimangono però liberi il buon Bondo, di cui si è già parlato, e il trequartista 17enne ex marsiglia Pitou che lo vedrei bene come "Moncadata"

Da tenere d'occhio anche il centrale 19enne italiano Neri, ex fiorentina u19, e i talenti Souarè e Asoma che si liberano da Marsiglia e Bruges: 19 enni entrambi, uno difensore centrale l'altro mediano


----------



## Konrad (1 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Almeno 2 su 3 tra difesa centrocampo e trequarti destra saranno nomi mai sentiti e nominati dai giornali. Impossibile fare pronostici. Mentre penso che 1 su 3 alla fine possa esser uscito nel marasma del giornali
> 
> mi dovessi giocare 1 fish direi mahdi camara, appena retrocesso con il saint etienne. Fisicamente dominante, aggressivo, giovane e decisamente low cost. Non dico che sia adatto a sostituire Kessie, dico che è la classica presa del nostro modus operandi.


Eh... Anche io punterei su un ex Saint Etienne. Ma sul collega di reparto... Zaydou Youssouf. Ha le tipiche caratteristiche da colpo Milan recente: giovane, basso costo, scadenza 2023 e... Stesso procuratore di Magic Mike, che voci di corridoio mi dicono averne già parlato al trio MMM


----------



## Rickrossonero (1 Luglio 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Come tutti gli anni, una volta iniziato il calciomercato ci vengono accostati 24123 nomi, per poi scoprire i nomi dei reali obiettivi (o comunque di quelli che arriveranno) solo poche ore prima dell'acquisto. Vi chiedo quindi di pronosticare qui sotto chi sarà l'acquisto a sorpresa di quest'estate, un nome non ancora uscito ma che vestirà la maglia rossonera nella prossima stagione.


Bernardeschi


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Luglio 2022)

De Paul


----------



## Manue (1 Luglio 2022)

Quadrado


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Luglio 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Come tutti gli anni, una volta iniziato il calciomercato ci vengono accostati 24123 nomi, per poi scoprire i nomi dei reali obiettivi (o comunque di quelli che arriveranno) solo poche ore prima dell'acquisto. Vi chiedo quindi di pronosticare qui sotto chi sarà l'acquisto a sorpresa di quest'estate, un nome non ancora uscito ma che vestirà la maglia rossonera nella prossima stagione.


Spero un nome top come ala destra.. Salah


----------



## Devil man (1 Luglio 2022)

dybala


----------



## _ET_ (1 Luglio 2022)

Bernardo Silva


----------



## Konrad (1 Luglio 2022)

Ne faccio due: Barak e Svamberg


----------



## sacchino (1 Luglio 2022)

Aquilani


----------



## uolfetto (1 Luglio 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> De Paul.
> Annata un po' in chiaroscuro all'Atletico, che sta facendoun po' di Restyling per abbassare il costo della rosa. Perfetto per come giochiamo noi, siamo fatti su misura per lui e viceversa. Magari un prestito con obbligo salta fuori.
> Ci credo davvero? Assolutamente no, è impossibile per tanti motivi.


L'acquisto che vorrei in assoluto. I due migliori giocatori della serie A erano Lukaku e De Paul quindi sarebbe la giusta risposta.


----------



## unbreakable (1 Luglio 2022)

sono andato su tmakt a vedere che giocatori ha basanovic ..onestamente c'è poca roba di interssante apparte sesko appunto che promette molto bene

però non ho fatto a meno di notare un certo makoumbou congolese 23enne ..potrebbe essere la risposta alla mamma di lukaku


----------



## Swaitak (1 Luglio 2022)

l'acquisto a sorpresa? Romagnoli ovviamente


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Luglio 2022)

Purtroppo Bernardeschi.


----------



## bmb (1 Luglio 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Come tutti gli anni, una volta iniziato il calciomercato ci vengono accostati 24123 nomi, per poi scoprire i nomi dei reali obiettivi (o comunque di quelli che arriveranno) solo poche ore prima dell'acquisto. Vi chiedo quindi di pronosticare qui sotto chi sarà l'acquisto a sorpresa di quest'estate, un nome non ancora uscito ma che vestirà la maglia rossonera nella prossima stagione.


Se lo azzecchiamo non è più a sorpresa.


----------



## darden (1 Luglio 2022)

Viktor Tsygankov


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Luglio 2022)

a de paul avevo pensato anche io ma è solo 1 anno che è alll'atletico per me non si sposta.
prende 3,5 e costerà caro.. troppo.


----------



## Albijol (1 Luglio 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Come tutti gli anni, una volta iniziato il calciomercato ci vengono accostati 24123 nomi, per poi scoprire i nomi dei reali obiettivi (o comunque di quelli che arriveranno) solo poche ore prima dell'acquisto. Vi chiedo quindi di pronosticare qui sotto chi sarà l'acquisto a sorpresa di quest'estate, un nome non ancora uscito ma che vestirà la maglia rossonera nella prossima stagione.


Temo qualche pippa italiana per la storia delle liste


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a de paul avevo pensato anche io ma è solo 1 anno che è alll'atletico per me non si sposta.
> prende 3,5 e costerà caro.. troppo.


È una cosa strana come De Paul stia facendo male a Madrid, la tipologia di gioco dovrebbe esaltarlo....invece.


----------



## numero 3 (1 Luglio 2022)

Barak e Cuadrado


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È una cosa strana come De Paul stia facendo male a Madrid, la tipologia di gioco dovrebbe esaltarlo....invece.


si trova male?


----------



## Goro (1 Luglio 2022)

Szoboszlai


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nome troll (ma mica troppo...): Mattia Aramu #RoadToAramu
> Nome serio: Isaak Tourè dalla B francese
> 
> Segnalo anche due giovani svincolati francesi che ci hanno soffiato, peccato
> ...


Se non sbaglio Touré sta per firmare al Marsiglia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Luglio 2022)

Penso che saranno tutti acquisti a sorpresa perchè dei fantomatici nomi che girano penso ci sia poco o pochissima verità: dai Dybala, agli Zyech e Asensio che non si sa bene per quale ragione dovrebbero ridursi l'ingaggio per venire da noi. Profili per età e costi mai presi in considerazione.

Quindi non faccio nomi ma i due/tre acquisti che verranno fatti saranno probabilmente sconosciuti ai più


----------



## Marcex7 (1 Luglio 2022)

Il nome non saprei farlo ma direi
-under 1997
-Campionato Francese
-A scadenza o parametro zero
-Di colore


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Luglio 2022)

Clasie e Maher


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Luglio 2022)

Neymar


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si trova male?


Boh, forse. 
Non e neanche titolare


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Luglio 2022)

Ma Dembele in uscita dal barcellona a 0?
Purtroppo Chiede uno sproposito immagino… e ci sono tutte le big.

Perché lui si, a differenza di dybala, sarebbe perfetto nel ruolo proprio dove più siamo mediocri (a destra).


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Luglio 2022)

Ma Ederson della salernitana come trequartista assaltatore alla Kessie?
Visto che non vuole andare all’Atalanta.. 

Costa relativamente poco (lo avevano venduto per 15 mln + giovani) è giovane, stipendio basso, e a livello tattico può fare esattamente il lavoro che faceva Kessie sulla trequarti, ovvero si tratta di un giocatore “funzionale” al nostro gioco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Luglio 2022)

Se sarà un nome a sorpresa almeno mi auguro sia un giovane futuribile piuttosto che uno di 31 anni come Messias sinceramente. 
Due nomi: Giovani del Palmeiras o Nico Williams del Bilbao. Il secondo è impressionante anche fisicamente, e la cosa bella è che gioca indifferentemente con entrambi i piedi. Vederlo dribblare è uno spettacolo perché tocca la palla sia col destro che col sinistro e il difensore non può sapere da che parte può andare. È fratello di Inaki Williams.


----------



## Garrincha (4 Luglio 2022)

Busio del Venezia, leggo che con la retrocessione potrebbe liberarsi, americano e di prospettiva, alla proprietà potrebbe piacere avere un connazionale in rosa (anche uno dei primi acquisti della Roma fu Reynolds)


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Luglio 2022)

Mattia Aramu, l'ultimo giorno di mercato, in prestito...


----------



## sampapot (4 Luglio 2022)

io spero in Barak...mai accostato al Milan...segna e fa assist


----------



## uolfetto (4 Luglio 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Busio del Venezia, leggo che con la retrocessione potrebbe liberarsi, americano e di prospettiva, alla proprietà potrebbe piacere avere un connazionale in rosa (anche uno dei primi acquisti della Roma fu Reynolds)


Reynolds era inguardabile però, Busio invece mi piace. Certo come sostituto di Kessie sarebbe veramente un po' poco e non mi pare abbiamo altri posti liberi a centrocampo.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ma Dembele in uscita dal barcellona a 0?
> Purtroppo Chiede uno sproposito immagino… e ci sono tutte le big.
> 
> Perché lui si, a differenza di dybala, sarebbe perfetto nel ruolo proprio dove più siamo mediocri (a destra).


Si sta scannando col Barca per lo stipendio. Direi che non fa proprio per noi.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Busio del Venezia, leggo che con la retrocessione potrebbe liberarsi, americano e di prospettiva, alla proprietà potrebbe piacere avere un connazionale in rosa (anche uno dei primi acquisti della Roma fu Reynolds)


E' bravissimo tecnicamente Busio, ma sul piano atletico siamo a livello di impiegato delle poste.
E' ancora giovanissimo, gli farà bene un campionato di Serie B secondo me. Al momento non è all'altezza non del Milan ma a malapena della Serie A.
Come acquisto ci puo stare per il futuro, al limite.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

Penso che faremo tre acquisti, uno per reparto in pratica.

Sempre secondo me, non arriverà neanche uno dei nomi che girano in questi giorni. Credo che stiamo riflettendo bene sui profili da prendere e che ci sia stata una bella rivoluzione nelle strategie dopo la cavalcata scudetto. Questi nomi penso siano vecchi di mesi invece, risalgono a gennaio o quasi (intendo Botman Sanches CDK eccetera).

Secondo me le linee sono queste:
*Un centrale difensivo DI RISERVA.* I titolari saranno Kalulu e Tomori, con Kjaer prima riserva. Dunque ne prenderemo uno giovane e di prospettiva, che accetti di fare il quarto in partenza. Come caratteristiche, vista la serie impressionante di partite senza subire reti giocando col la linea difensiva a metà campo, non prenderemo piu uno alto forte fisicamente come era l'idea Botman di gennaio, al contrario prenderemo uno veloce e forte atleticamente che si trovi a suo agio a difendere a 40 metri dalla porta avversaria, in campo aperto e uno contro uno.
*Un mediano vero e proprio, anche lui disposto a partire da riserva.* Dopo mille esperimenti, Kessie alla fine ha ricoperto quel ruolo, con Tonali e Krunic piu avanzati. E' arrivato Pobega, che è giocatore piu di movimento, e abbiamo già Bennacer, per cui cerchiamo un mediano forte atleticamente e tatticamente, piu di posizione. Non escludo possa essere pure uno già svezzato ed esperto, ma come caratteristiche penso cerchiamo questo (dunque non piu Sanches o uno simile).
*Un esterno destro mancino TITOLARE. *Qui sarà dove investiremo la cifra piu importante. Per me cerchiamo un giocatore giovane e con caratteristiche ben precise. Forte nell'uno contro uno, che salti l'uomo e abbia grande corsa. Dunque non CDK e Ziyech, secondo me. Ma pure in questo caso, sarà un giocatore disposto a mettersi a disposizione, anche non giocare tanto all'inizio, da inserire gradualmente. Comunque per caratteristiche uno specialista del ruolo, ben definito, non un trequartista centrale dove invece punteremo sulla crescita di Brahim e Adli.

Questo secondo me è il nostro mercato.

Per certi versi quindi saranno tutti acquisti a sorpresa, intendendo giocatori che finora non sono mai stati menzionati dai giornali.


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso che faremo tre acquisti, uno per reparto in pratica.
> 
> Sempre secondo me, non arriverà neanche uno dei nomi che girano in questi giorni. Credo che stiamo riflettendo bene sui profili da prendere e che ci sia stata una bella rivoluzione nelle strategie dopo la cavalcata scudetto. Questi nomi penso siano vecchi di mesi invece, risalgono a gennaio o quasi (intendo Botman Sanches CDK eccetera).
> 
> ...


Sono d’accordo che saranno nomi mai usciti.

Ma fosse quello il mercato sarebbe deludente a mio avviso. I 3 innesti devono essere potenziali titolari. Sopratutto mediano e ala destra l’ideale è che non siano solo titolari ma in grado possibilmente di fare la differenza, in Italia e in Europa. Anche il difensore serve di livello, quest’anno i nostri tra una partita di champions e l’altra in Italia devono marcare Lukaku e Vlahovic cosa che anno scorso non hanno dovuto fare (Vlahovic arrivato alla Juve dopo il doppio scontro diretto e Lukaku nn c’era).

La perdita di Kessie inoltro è molto pesante, non possiamo pensare minimamente di sostituirlo con un riserva, perché Franck non lo era affatto.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se sarà un nome a sorpresa almeno mi auguro sia un giovane futuribile piuttosto che uno di 31 anni come Messias sinceramente.
> Due nomi: Giovani del Palmeiras o Nico Williams del Bilbao. Il secondo è impressionante anche fisicamente, e la cosa bella è che gioca indifferentemente con entrambi i piedi. Vederlo dribblare è uno spettacolo perché tocca la palla sia col destro che col sinistro e il difensore non può sapere da che parte può andare. È fratello di Inaki Williams.


Veramente complimenti per le tue conoscenze,mi fiderei più di te quasi quasi.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Luglio 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Busio del Venezia, leggo che con la retrocessione potrebbe liberarsi, americano e di prospettiva, alla proprietà potrebbe piacere avere un connazionale in rosa (anche uno dei primi acquisti della Roma fu Reynolds)


Lascia perdere,conoscendo i nostri andrebbero su quello che costa meno,cioè *Bisio.*


----------



## Buciadignho (4 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso che faremo tre acquisti, uno per reparto in pratica.
> 
> Sempre secondo me, non arriverà neanche uno dei nomi che girano in questi giorni. Credo che stiamo riflettendo bene sui profili da prendere e che ci sia stata una bella rivoluzione nelle strategie dopo la cavalcata scudetto. Questi nomi penso siano vecchi di mesi invece, risalgono a gennaio o quasi (intendo Botman Sanches CDK eccetera).
> 
> ...


Indipendente da nomi, questi ruoli non ci risolvono molti problemi cronici che ci portiamo dietro da anni. Certo abbiamo messo un anno di Champions degni di una galoppata in semifinale nel bagagliaio, ma i problemi che avevamo l'anno scorso lì rincontreremo il prossimo anno con determinati avversari. Ecco cosa fa storcere il naso, restare costantemente con lo stesso problema in uscita, cosa che può capitare anche con il Torino di turno.

Passi Sanches, ma serve l'alternativa. Non voglio credere che sia "o Sanches o nulla" , il medianaccio alla Kessie lo lascerei anche perdere per questo giro, non ne vedo veramente il bisogno.

Sull'ala destra concordo perfettamente sul profilo che ne fai. A noi serve in pratica il Leao mancino li a destra. Capisco che se si vuole l'esperienza bisogna fare spallucce e prendersi Zyech, ma io potessi cambierei completamente obiettivo.

*Serve*: centrocampista capace di pulire palloni in pressing e fare da legame tra centrocampo e trequarti e controllare i ritmi (mi accontento anche del ragazzino di talento), ala destra man ina di gamba e spunto pronta da subito, difensore mancino capace di impostare e pronto ad entrare nelle rotazioni.

*Arriveranno*: Zyech (Romano difficilmente inventa qualcosa, quindi il profilo interessa), difensore che hai descritto e forse un trequartista/centrocampista (direbbero tuttocampista).


----------



## CS10 (4 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso che faremo tre acquisti, uno per reparto in pratica.
> 
> Sempre secondo me, non arriverà neanche uno dei nomi che girano in questi giorni. Credo che stiamo riflettendo bene sui profili da prendere e che ci sia stata una bella rivoluzione nelle strategie dopo la cavalcata scudetto. Questi nomi penso siano vecchi di mesi invece, risalgono a gennaio o quasi (intendo Botman Sanches CDK eccetera).
> 
> ...


No dai, così sarebbe troppo semplice, non arrivano i 3 nomi che si fanno da mesi e viene fuori che è a causa di un cambio nelle scelte?
Quindi no Botman perché ci basta una riserva, no Sanches perchè ci serve un medianaccio, no Ziyech e CDK perchè ci serve uno che non pretenda di giocare dall'inizio?


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Luglio 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Come tutti gli anni, una volta iniziato il calciomercato ci vengono accostati 24123 nomi, per poi scoprire i nomi dei reali obiettivi (o comunque di quelli che arriveranno) solo poche ore prima dell'acquisto. Vi chiedo quindi di pronosticare qui sotto chi sarà l'acquisto a sorpresa di quest'estate, un nome non ancora uscito ma che vestirà la maglia rossonera nella prossima stagione.


Un plauso per avere usato la Parola giusta" acquisto" e non " colpo" come erroneamente si fa per seguire il pensiero altrui


----------



## diavolo (4 Luglio 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Come tutti gli anni, una volta iniziato il calciomercato ci vengono accostati 24123 nomi, per poi scoprire i nomi dei reali obiettivi (o comunque di quelli che arriveranno) solo poche ore prima dell'acquisto. Vi chiedo quindi di pronosticare qui sotto chi sarà l'acquisto a sorpresa di quest'estate, un nome non ancora uscito ma che vestirà la maglia rossonera nella prossima stagione.


Non faccio nomi ma ti dico che ha gli occhi cerulei.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> No dai, così sarebbe troppo semplice, non arrivano i 3 nomi che si fanno da mesi e viene fuori che è a causa di un cambio nelle scelte?
> Quindi no Botman perché ci basta una riserva, no Sanches perchè ci serve un medianaccio, no Ziyech e CDK perchè ci serve uno che non pretenda di giocare dall'inizio?


No no naturalmente succede perchè al Milan tutti ne vogliono il male, vogliono indebolirci per raggiungere l'obiettivo di giocare contro l'Abbiategrasso in Eccellenza nel piu breve tempo possibile 

Come dico sempre, si crede cio che si vuole. Si puo credere anche a chi dice che siamo stati un miracolo perchè siamo da quarto posto. E' una scelta.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È una cosa strana come De Paul stia facendo male a Madrid, la tipologia di gioco dovrebbe esaltarlo....invece.


De paul è giocatore da palla nei piedi.
La deve toccare comunque e ovunque.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo che saranno nomi mai usciti.
> 
> Ma fosse quello il mercato sarebbe deludente a mio avviso. I 3 innesti devono essere potenziali titolari. Sopratutto mediano e ala destra l’ideale è che non siano solo titolari ma in grado possibilmente di fare la differenza, in Italia e in Europa. Anche il difensore serve di livello, quest’anno i nostri tra una partita di champions e l’altra in Italia devono marcare Lukaku e Vlahovic cosa che anno scorso non hanno dovuto fare (Vlahovic arrivato alla Juve dopo il doppio scontro diretto e Lukaku nn c’era).
> 
> La perdita di Kessie inoltro è molto pesante, non possiamo pensare minimamente di sostituirlo con un riserva, perché Franck non lo era affatto.


Guarda, sul concetto di titolare e riserva ci sarebbe molto da discutere quando si parla di questo Milan.

Pure Kalulu e Tonali erano ritenuti riserve di questi tempi, non so se rendo l'idea.

Per me prendiamo giocatori che accettino di partire in basso nelle gerarchie, chiamiamoli cosi se non piace il termine riserva. Non prenderemo nessuna prima donna e dunque nessuno che la stampa e tanti tifosi riterranno in grado di "fare la differenza".
Questo è il nostro stile e il nostro modo di fare.

In mediana comunque non escludo che al contrario possa arrivare un giocatore esperto e piu di nome, sempre partendo dal presupposto che deve essere uno che arriva in punta di piedi senza pretendere nulla (per capirci, basti vedere Origi o Kjaer come sono arrivati, lo stile è quello).

Il mercato comunque sarà deludente, questo preparatevi. Perchè noi siamo gli Inspiegabili e siamo deludenti per natura sul calciomercato. Lo ripeto: questo Milan è un incubo per chi ama il calciomercato, una gioia per chi ama andare allo stadio e festeggiare in Piazza Duomo


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> De paul è giocatore da palla nei piedi.
> La deve toccare comunque e ovunque.


Si questo è vero, come Diaz, con una fisicità e una forza ben diversa però.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Indipendente da nomi, questi ruoli non ci risolvono molti problemi cronici che ci portiamo dietro da anni. Certo abbiamo messo un anno di Champions degni di una galoppata in semifinale nel bagagliaio, ma i problemi che avevamo l'anno scorso lì rincontreremo il prossimo anno con determinati avversari. Ecco cosa fa storcere il naso, restare costantemente con lo stesso problema in uscita, cosa che può capitare anche con il Torino di turno.
> 
> Passi Sanches, ma serve l'alternativa. Non voglio credere che sia "o Sanches o nulla" , il medianaccio alla Kessie lo lascerei anche perdere per questo giro, non ne vedo veramente il bisogno.
> 
> ...


Parlo del centrocampo. Non credo sai che il ragionamento sia piu quello di gennaio.

A guidare è l'evoluzione tattica di Tonali, il nostro fuoriclasse in mediana.

Lui è nato come regista basso, poi piano piano ha messo dentro altre qualità che lo hanno portato nell'arco della stagione ad evolvere in un centrocampista box to box vero e proprio. Tra l'altro il primo in campionato per palle recuperate nella metà campo avversaria, segno che sia un mediano che va in pressione alta, sprecato davanti alla difesa. Ha anche iniziato a segnare goal importanti. La sua evoluzione tattica per me è chiara.
Poi abbiamo Bennacer, che è mediano dinamico pure lui, anche se già piu bravo nell'impostare dal basso, Krunic, che è di fatto una mezzala e Pobega che è un mediano di movimento piuttosto simile a Tonali tatticamente.
La pedina che manca è proprio il Kessie del finale di stagione, ovvero il mediano tattico diciamo, che staziona davanti alla difesa, aiuta i due centrali quando sale Theo e ad impostare dal basso.
Secondo me adesso cerchiamo questo profilo e non piu uno come Sanches, per questo motivo.
Questo non è sinonimo di "medianaccio". Rodri Fabinho Busquets Danilo, per citare i principali, sono giocatori che hanno queste caratteristiche e non sono certo dei medianacci.

Riguardo la trequarti, abbiamo Krunic per fini tattici, diciamo, piu Brahim e Adli. Per me non prendiamo nessuno, di partenza puntiamo su questi.

Comunque arriveranno giocatori low profile, su questo al momento ho pochi dubbi. In base alle prima trattative vere e proprie capiremo meglio.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Luglio 2022)

Messias


----------



## Giangy (4 Luglio 2022)

Come hanno giocato ultimamente Stengs al Nizza e Boadu al Monaco? So che erano assistiti da Raiola, però sembrano due buonissimi talenti.


----------



## CS10 (4 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No no naturalmente succede perchè al Milan tutti ne vogliono il male, vogliono indebolirci per raggiungere l'obiettivo di giocare contro l'Abbiategrasso in Eccellenza nel piu breve tempo possibile
> 
> Come dico sempre, si crede cio che si vuole. Si puo credere anche a chi dice che siamo stati un miracolo perchè siamo da quarto posto. E' una scelta.


Non dico questo, ma è un dato di fatto che Maldini aveva parlato di 3 top e se andiamo indietro di qualche settimana anche tu dicevi che il piano del Milan sarebbe stato prendere Botman, Sanches, CDK e Lang, tutti insieme.
Per questo mi sembra troppo semplice ora dire che ci bastano 3 riserve, soprattutto dopo la figura in Europa dello scorso anno.


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda, sul concetto di titolare e riserva ci sarebbe molto da discutere quando si parla di questo Milan.
> 
> Pure Kalulu e Tonali erano ritenuti riserve di questi tempi, non so se rendo l'idea.
> 
> ...


Per me il concetto di potenziale titolare o riserva è molto chiaro.
Potenziale titolare può anche partire dalla panca ma è del livello titolari. Tonali era un potenziale titolare. Riserva è un giocatore dal livello inconfutabilmente diverso dal titolare de ruolo, e quando gioca si abbassa il livello. Per riserva intendo ballo con Theo, krunic con Kessie, DiaZ quando c’era il turco.

Se prendi 3 forti magari partono anche dalla panca a volte, non cambia nulla, ma devono essere livello di titolari quindi mi aspetto che il difensore non sia un livello down rispetto a KALULU se indisponibile, il mediano che non sia un down di Bennacer quando lo sostituisce al 60’ e l’ala destra che sia un upgrade di salemakers, in modo da far diventare riserva il belga.

poi son convinto che arrivino sconosciuti ma ben venga, l’importante come detto è che siano giocatori che alzano il livello qualitativo della rosa e non lo abbassino rispetto ai titolari attuali quando entrano in campo.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Per me il concetto di potenziale titolare o riserva è molto chiaro.
> Potenziale titolare può anche partire dalla panca ma è del livello titolari. Tonali era un potenziale titolare. Riserva è un giocatore dal livello inconfutabilmente diverso dal titolare de ruolo, e quando gioca si abbassa il livello. Per riserva intendo ballo con Theo, krunic con Kessie, DiaZ quando c’era il turco.
> 
> Se prendi 3 forti magari partono anche dalla panca a volte, non cambia nulla, ma devono essere livello di titolari quindi mi aspetto che il difensore non sia un livello down rispetto a KALULU se indisponibile, il mediano che non sia un down di Bennacer quando lo sostituisce al 60’ e l’ala destra che sia un upgrade di salemakers, in modo da far diventare riserva il belga.
> ...


Mettiamola cosi: saranno potenziali titolari ma siccome saranno sconosciuti o scarti, tutti li riterranno delle riserve. Vedi Origi o Tomori per capirci.

Poi sarà il campo a dire se siano o meno giocatori che alzeranno il livello qualitativo.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Non dico questo, ma è un dato di fatto che Maldini aveva parlato di 3 top e se andiamo indietro di qualche settimana anche tu dicevi che il piano del Milan sarebbe stato prendere Botman, Sanches, CDK e Lang, tutti insieme.
> Per questo mi sembra troppo semplice ora dire che ci bastano 3 riserve, soprattutto dopo la figura in Europa dello scorso anno.


Mi aspetto che arriveranno tre giocatori importanti per noi, ma temo che saranno nomi poco cool diciamo cosi, dunque molti tifosi saranno delusi.

Dico questo perchè i nostri ragionano in base alle caratteristiche e non al nome. Dunque penso arriveranno giocatori con ben precise caratteristiche, come ho scritto in un altro commento, diverse da Botman CDK Sanches e Lang che sono giocatori secondo me ai quali eravamo interessati mesi fa. Probabilmente nomi poco attraenti per i tifosi e la stampa.

Comunque vedremo. Il nostro mercato è ancora indecifrabile.


----------



## Buciadignho (4 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Parlo del centrocampo. Non credo sai che il ragionamento sia piu quello di gennaio.
> 
> A guidare è l'evoluzione tattica di Tonali, il nostro fuoriclasse in mediana.
> 
> ...


Quindi tu non vedi proprio questa mancanza di qualità li in mezzo? Beh, se il parametro di riferimento é Busquets allora mi mangio pure l'erba fuori casa pur di averne un doppione  , penso anche all'Allan Napoletano come paragone di profilo che potrebbe interessare. Pero' serve appunto uno che la palla la sappia trattare, non Kessie per intenderci. Non é che se sei tatticamente importante come Kessie allora devi avere due ferri al posto dei piedi, e ci sarà da ridere a vedere Frank sostituire Busquets.

Si la trequarti ci puo' stare messa cosi, Adli ha tutte le caratteristiche che cerca Pioli, ed inoltre piedi molto più educati degli interpreti passati gli anni scorsi da quelle parti (tranne Brahim che qualitativamente é tanta roba). 

Low profile o no, ormai le metto in conto tutte con il Milan, che sia Zyech (che secondo me é più probabile di quanto si credi, da qui la riflessione su Messias) o sia un ragazzino della Ligue 2. A me interessano le caratteristiche, se mi prendono l'ala destra che salta l'uomo e che ha la gamba per star dietro alle ripartenze di Theo/Leao allora sono contento, se mi prendono il Berardi di turno piango per mesi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quindi tu non vedi proprio questa mancanza di qualità li in mezzo? Beh, se il parametro di riferimento é Busquets allora mi mangio pure l'erba fuori casa pur di averne un doppione  , penso anche all'Allan Napoletano come paragone di profilo che potrebbe interessare. Pero' serve appunto uno che la palla la sappia trattare, non Kessie per intenderci. Non é che se sei tatticamente importante come Kessie allora devi avere due ferri al posto dei piedi, e ci sarà da ridere a vedere Frank sostituire Busquets.
> 
> Si la trequarti ci puo' stare messa cosi, Adli ha tutte le caratteristiche che cerca Pioli, ed inoltre piedi molto più educati degli interpreti passati gli anni scorsi da quelle parti (tranne Brahim che qualitativamente é tanta roba).
> 
> Low profile o no, ormai le metto in conto tutte con il Milan, che sia Zyech (che secondo me é più probabile di quanto si credi, da qui la riflessione su Messias) o sia un ragazzino della Ligue 2. A me interessano le caratteristiche, se mi prendono l'ala destra che salta l'uomo e che ha la gamba per star dietro alle ripartenze di Theo/Leao allora sono contento, se mi prendono il Berardi di turno piango per mesi.



assolutamente serve qualità a centrocampo. Dopo l'ala destra è la priorità assoluta (anzi al pari direi). Infatti continuo a leggere commenti con l'idea che verranno inseriti 2 (o tre addirittura) giocatori offensivi. Se arriva Ziyech (e ci sono buone probabilità) il nostro mercato dalla trequarti in su è finito, ed è giusto così dopo l'inserimenti di Origi, Ziyech e di Adlì che può giocare da "10". 

Capitolo centrocampista. E' fondamentale investire il budget in questo reparto. Potremmo anche molto spesso giocare con 3 centrocampisti, quindi un inserimento TITOLARE è fondamentale. Serve un giocatore con qualità e tempi di gioco europei, che sappiamo alzare e di molto il nostro ritmo. Investirei gran parte del budget in questo reparto. Idee? non saprei, ma spero Paolo lo sappiamo meglio di noi. 

Terza priorità dopo esterno destro e centrocampista è un difensore centrale, ma qui sostituire Romagnoli è più semplice. Serve un mancino, forte fisicamente e di testa e bravo ad impostare. Se ci sarà la possibilità si può optare per un giovane altrimenti mi faccio anche andare bene anche un profilo low cost esperto.


----------



## Buciadignho (4 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> assolutamente serve qualità a centrocampo. Dopo l'ala destra è la priorità assoluta (anzi al pari direi). Infatti continuo a leggere commenti con l'idea che verranno inseriti 2 (o tre addirittura) giocatori offensivi. Se arriva Ziyech (e ci sono buone probabilità) il nostro mercato dalla trequarti in su è finito, ed è giusto così dopo l'inserimenti di Origi, Ziyech e di Adlì che può giocare da "10".
> 
> Capitolo centrocampista. E' fondamentale investire il budget in questo reparto. Potremmo anche molto spesso giocare con 3 centrocampisti, quindi un inserimento TITOLARE è fondamentale. Serve un giocatore con qualità e tempi di gioco europei, che sappiamo alzare e di molto il nostro ritmo. Investirei gran parte del budget in questo reparto. Idee? non saprei, ma spero Paolo lo sappiamo meglio di noi.
> 
> Terza priorità dopo esterno destro e centrocampista è un difensore centrale, ma qui sostituire Romagnoli è più semplice. Serve un mancino, forte fisicamente e di testa e bravo ad impostare. Se ci sarà la possibilità si può optare per un giovane altrimenti mi faccio anche andare bene anche un profilo low cost esperto.


Perfetto, siamo sotanzialmente della stessa idea. Poco importa il nome, le caratteristiche devono essere quelle che hai elencato. Spero e credo che l'idea della società sia quella


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Luglio 2022)

Ser per la trequarti i nomi sono abbastanza certi(ziyech de ket asensio dybala berardi) per la mediana non è uscito praticamente nessun nome.. quindi il colpo a sorpresa(e considerando che bisogna sostituire kessie come titolare) serve un gran colpo lì.. *Kephrem Thuram*


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quindi tu non vedi proprio questa mancanza di qualità li in mezzo? Beh, se il parametro di riferimento é Busquets allora mi mangio pure l'erba fuori casa pur di averne un doppione  , penso anche all'Allan Napoletano come paragone di profilo che potrebbe interessare. Pero' serve appunto uno che la palla la sappia trattare, non Kessie per intenderci. Non é che se sei tatticamente importante come Kessie allora devi avere due ferri al posto dei piedi, e ci sarà da ridere a vedere Frank sostituire Busquets.
> 
> Si la trequarti ci puo' stare messa cosi, Adli ha tutte le caratteristiche che cerca Pioli, ed inoltre piedi molto più educati degli interpreti passati gli anni scorsi da quelle parti (tranne Brahim che qualitativamente é tanta roba).
> 
> Low profile o no, ormai le metto in conto tutte con il Milan, che sia Zyech (che secondo me é più probabile di quanto si credi, da qui la riflessione su Messias) o sia un ragazzino della Ligue 2. A me interessano le caratteristiche, se mi prendono l'ala destra che salta l'uomo e che ha la gamba per star dietro alle ripartenze di Theo/Leao allora sono contento, se mi prendono il Berardi di turno piango per mesi.


Con Tonali Bennacer Adli Brahim quello che manca non è semplicemente qualità. 
Secondo me manca un giocatore tattico e di legame in mezzo. Che abbia anche qualità direi che sia ovvio ma non è la caratteristica principale che deve avere. Deve essere soprattutto intelligente tatticamente e sappia dare equilibrio e ordine in fase difensiva. Non può essere e non sarà uno scarpone è chiaro, ma neanche un giocatore essenzialmente di qualità. Inoltre deve essere anche alto e forte nel gioco aereo secondo me oppure sui calci piazzati ci farà goal pure il Lecce. 

Allan è una mezzala quindi direi di no. Vedremo. Per me le caratteristiche che servono sono chiare poi vediamo i nomi che hanno in mente i nostri.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con Tonali Bennacer Adli Brahim quello che manca non è semplicemente qualità.
> Secondo me manca un giocatore tattico e di legame in mezzo. Che abbia anche qualità direi che sia ovvio ma non è la caratteristica principale che deve avere. Deve essere soprattutto intelligente tatticamente e sappia dare equilibrio e ordine in fase difensiva. Non può essere e non sarà uno scarpone è chiaro, ma neanche un giocatore essenzialmente di qualità. Inoltre deve essere anche alto e forte nel gioco aereo secondo me oppure sui calci piazzati ci farà goal pure il Lecce.
> 
> Allan è una mezzala quindi direi di no. Vedremo. Per me le caratteristiche che servono sono chiare poi vediamo i nomi che hanno in mente i nostri.


a me ispirava Plahinha.. il fulham lo ha preso per meno di 30 milioni


----------



## Buciadignho (4 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con Tonali Bennacer Adli Brahim quello che manca non è semplicemente qualità.
> Secondo me manca un giocatore tattico e di legame in mezzo. Che abbia anche qualità direi che sia ovvio ma non è la caratteristica principale che deve avere. Deve essere soprattutto intelligente tatticamente e sappia dare equilibrio e ordine in fase difensiva. Non può essere e non sarà uno scarpone è chiaro, ma neanche un giocatore essenzialmente di qualità. Inoltre deve essere anche alto e forte nel gioco aereo secondo me oppure sui calci piazzati ci farà goal pure il Lecce.
> 
> Allan è una mezzala quindi direi di no. Vedremo. Per me le caratteristiche che servono sono chiare poi vediamo i nomi che hanno in mente i nostri.


E dire che l'Allan della prima parentesi di Napoli lo vedevo talmente superiore ed intelligente che lo avrei messo in tutti i ruoli del centrocampo. Pero' si é una mezz'ala, ma con le caratteristiche che si chiedono al profilo ricercato. Ah ormai è involuto, ne lodavo le caratteristiche, non l'ingaggio.

Ok, prendo per buona (con qualche riserva) la tua disamina, secondo me serve, ma se poi dici che siamo a posto così mi sento di colpo più tranquillo


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> a me ispirava Plahinha.. il fulham lo ha preso per meno di 30 milioni


Pagato un po troppo per un 95. Comunque come caratteristiche ci poteva pure stare.
Io penso più ai due Onana, quello del Lille soprattutto ma pure quello del Bordeaux.
Vedremo. Certamente è un ruolo complicato da trovare perché è un tipo di giocatore che cercano quasi tutti praticamente.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

Ho fatto un po' di compiti con un software di statistiche e azzardo due nomi:

Jean *Onana* del Bordeaux come mediano.
Noni *Madueke* del PSV come esterno destro.


----------



## Zenos (4 Luglio 2022)

Potrebbe essere il centrale olandese Inghia Stam il top di questa sessione targato Elliot/Cardinale...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> assolutamente serve qualità a centrocampo. Dopo l'ala destra è la priorità assoluta (anzi al pari direi). Infatti continuo a leggere commenti con l'idea che verranno inseriti 2 (o tre addirittura) giocatori offensivi. Se arriva Ziyech (e ci sono buone probabilità) il nostro mercato dalla trequarti in su è finito, ed è giusto così dopo l'inserimenti di Origi, Ziyech e di Adlì che può giocare da "10".
> 
> Capitolo centrocampista. E' fondamentale investire il budget in questo reparto. Potremmo anche molto spesso giocare con 3 centrocampisti, quindi un inserimento TITOLARE è fondamentale. Serve un giocatore con qualità e tempi di gioco europei, che sappiamo alzare e di molto il nostro ritmo. Investirei gran parte del budget in questo reparto. Idee? non saprei, ma spero Paolo lo sappiamo meglio di noi.
> 
> Terza priorità dopo esterno destro e centrocampista è un difensore centrale, ma qui sostituire Romagnoli è più semplice. Serve un mancino, forte fisicamente e di testa e bravo ad impostare. Se ci sarà la possibilità si può optare per un giovane altrimenti mi faccio anche andare bene anche un profilo low cost esperto.


Per me invece l'orientamento è quello di prendere trequartista e ala destra. A centrocampo e in difesa a mio parere arriveranno dei giovani. In difesa in particolare si cerca un profilo di difensore centrale mancino che possa giocare terzino sinistro, visto che in Ballo Tourè non c'è fiducia. I nomi di Diallo, Hincapie, Colwill sono tutti giocatori con queste caratteristiche, ossia difensori centrali mancini che possono giocare terzini.
In mezzo al campo secondo me aspetteremo per trovare una occasione o un giovane che possa fare al caso nostro... Mi sono fatto questa idea.


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Luglio 2022)

sarà sicuramente la classica moncadata per una manciata di milioni. non mi aspetto alcuna sorpesa di grido.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto un po' di compiti con un software di statistiche e azzardo due nomi:
> 
> Jean *Onana* del Bordeaux come mediano.
> Noni *Madueke* del PSV come esterno destro.


quale software se è possibile sapere?


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quale software se è possibile sapere?


Wyscout niente di che.


----------



## Buciadignho (4 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Wyscout niente di che.


Immagina se arrivano entrambi 

Non avremo più bisogno di stare incollati al PC per intere estati, bastare fare una ricerca su Wyscout ed i nostri dubbi saranno risolti.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Immagina se arrivano entrambi
> 
> Non avremo più bisogno di stare incollati al PC per intere estati, bastare fare una ricerca su Wyscout ed i nostri dubbi saranno risolti.


Oddio gira e rigira i dati sono quelli...
Ma credo che i nostri abbiamo strumenti più sofisticati, oltre a tutto quello che c'è dietro tra osservatori e il resto. Io ho scroccato solo un profilo base per divertirmi.

Ma questi due mi sono parsi perfetti per caratteristiche è numeri. Temo solo che Madueke costi già un po' troppo per vari motivi.
I numeri di Onana invece sono favolosi e costa una miseria. Qualche club buono lo prenderà di sicuro.
Un altro Kuadio Kone del Gladbach, numeri simili, ma costa già tantissimo.


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto un po' di compiti con un software di statistiche e azzardo due nomi:
> 
> Jean *Onana* del Bordeaux come mediano.
> Noni *Madueke* del PSV come esterno destro.


A metà campo ci serve un profilo fisico, forte 1vs1 ma anche che non soffra se pressato in fase di possesso e che aiuti a far partire l’azione se fanno pressing alto.

lo faceva Kessie. Krunic Pobega se pressati ferocemente stile liverpool perdon palla 9 su 10. Adli non lo sappiamo. Bennacer anche lui 2-3 su 10 fa la cavolata se pressato al limite dell’area (ricordatevi quando giocava lui dietro e con baka davanti a lui) e perde sanguinosi palloni (tanto è vero che ha arretrato Kessie pioli quando giocano in coppia, avanzando Bennacer a metà campo). Tonali unico che da un minimo di garanzie se pressato (e che salva anche Bennacer, visto che giocherà sandro dietro). 

Il punto è che con la fisicita giusta e la capacità di gestire il pressing feroce avversario ce ne sono pochi e non a caso il Barcellona ha preso Kessie e il Psg Si è interessato a Renato Sanches.

Onana del Bordeaux è uno fisico, forte in fase di non possesso, ma non si fa dare palla se pressato quindi non lo vedo bene nel nostro centrocampo per ciò che richiede il calcio moderno.

per dire Asslani che han preso i cugini ha la capacità di uscire dal pressing, ma non ha la fisicita e la forza fisica per reggere un centrocampo 1vs1 tutto campo come giochiamo noi.

Insomma non è facile per nulla. 
ovviamente la mia opinione.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> A metà campo ci serve un profilo fisico, forte 1vs1 ma anche che non soffra se pressato in fase di possesso e che aiuti a far partire l’azione se fanno pressing alto.
> 
> lo faceva Kessie. Krunic Pobega se pressati ferocemente stile liverpool perdon palla 9 su 10. Adli non lo sappiamo. Bennacer anche lui 2-3 su 10 fa la cavolata se pressato al limite dell’area (ricordatevi quando giocava lui dietro e con baka davanti a lui) e perde sanguinosi palloni (tanto è vero che ha arretrato Kessie pioli quando giocano in coppia, avanzando Bennacer a metà campo). Tonali unico che da un minimo di garanzie se pressato (e che salva anche Bennacer, visto che giocherà sandro dietro).
> 
> ...


Giustissimo quello che dici.
È molto difficile infatti credo che i nostri facciano un lavoro accurato per individuare il profilo giusto.
Vero che deve avere capacità di gestione della palla sotto pressione, ma per me deve avere anche ottime capacità atletiche e difensive che è poi quello che Kessie ha dato nel finale di stagione.

Jean Onana l'ho segnalato semplicemente perché ha statistiche molto simili a Kessie. È il Kessie della Ligue 1 quasi, pure se Frank è uno che segna di più in generale.
A occhio l'altro Onana mi sembra anche meglio, pure se le statistiche direbbero di no.

Sicuramente ci saranno tanti profili adatti, confido nei nostri se avranno un budget decente per prenderlo (in modo da evitare perlomeno altri Meite e Bakayoko). Sono proprio curioso di vedere le nostre trattative reali a questo punto quali saranno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> A metà campo ci serve un profilo fisico, forte 1vs1 ma anche che non soffra se pressato in fase di possesso e che aiuti a far partire l’azione se fanno pressing alto.
> 
> lo faceva Kessie. Krunic Pobega se pressati ferocemente stile liverpool perdon palla 9 su 10. Adli non lo sappiamo. Bennacer anche lui 2-3 su 10 fa la cavolata se pressato al limite dell’area (ricordatevi quando giocava lui dietro e con baka davanti a lui) e perde sanguinosi palloni (tanto è vero che ha arretrato Kessie pioli quando giocano in coppia, avanzando Bennacer a metà campo). Tonali unico che da un minimo di garanzie se pressato (e che salva anche Bennacer, visto che giocherà sandro dietro).
> 
> ...


Il profilo fisico di cui parli può corrispondere al nome di Kouadio Konè... Giocatore cui è difficile togliere palla.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il profilo fisico di cui parli può corrispondere al nome di Kouadio Konè... Giocatore cui è difficile togliere palla.


Non necessariamente serve un giocatore di questa tipologia, ne abbiamo fatto a meno.

Direi che la prima impostazione la può fare sia Maignan si Kjaer senza la necessità di togliere un giocatore in mezzo al campo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non necessariamente serve un giocatore di questa tipologia, ne abbiamo fatto a meno.
> 
> Direi che la prima impostazione la può fare sia Maignan si Kjaer senza la necessità di togliere un giocatore in mezzo al campo


Botman doveva essere preso proprio per questo, vediamo in che condizioni rientra Kjaer. Konè è un giocatore ormai caro, penso che il Milan non lo prenderà. 
Pioli ha detto in conferenza che Theo non potrà giocare tutte le partite, quindi credo che il Milan cercherà un giocatore che possa occupare il doppio ruolo di difensore centrale (che ci serve a prescindere) e terzino sinistro. Non a caso tutti i nomi usciti ultimamente (Diallo, Hincapie, Theate, Colwill) sono tutti difensori centrali che all’occorrenza possono essere impiegati come terzini sinistri. Se avessimo dovuto prendere un terzino puro il nome che avrei voluto sarebbe stato Luca Netz, giocatore tedesco giovanissimo, 19 anni, un treno sulla fascia sinistra, forte fisicamente e veloce. 
In mezzo al campo invece non so proprio cosa aspettarmi, dipende da quanto vogliono spendere e che caratteristiche dovrà avere il centrocampista che cercano.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Botman doveva essere preso proprio per questo, vediamo in che condizioni rientra Kjaer. Konè è un giocatore ormai caro, penso che il Milan non lo prenderà.
> Pioli ha detto in conferenza che Theo non potrà giocare tutte le partite, quindi credo che il Milan cercherà un giocatore che possa occupare il doppio ruolo di difensore centrale (che ci serve a prescindere) e terzino sinistro. Non a caso tutti i nomi usciti ultimamente (Diallo, Hincapie, Theate, Colwill) sono tutti difensori centrali che all’occorrenza possono essere impiegati come terzini sinistri. Se avessimo dovuto prendere un terzino puro il nome che avrei voluto sarebbe stato Luca Netz, giocatore tedesco giovanissimo, 19 anni, un treno sulla fascia sinistra, forte fisicamente e veloce.
> In mezzo al campo invece non so proprio cosa aspettarmi, dipende da quanto vogliono spendere e che caratteristiche dovrà avere il centrocampista che cercano.


Il fatto di prendere giocatori che possono fare più ruoli è una cosa positiva.

Quello che volevo dire che molte squadre stanno abbandonando il play basso per una costruzione più veloce più verticale e più diretta ( che mi trova non d'accordo di più) .

Non lo facciamo mai e non l'ho sentito da nessuno la domanda: questo è bravo nel gioco aereo? Alla fine le difese chiuse si aprono con chi crea superiorità ma anche chi ti segna su angolo dove facciamo piangere.

Abbiamo vinto uno scudetto nonostante ci mancassero quei 10/12 punti portati su angolo. 

Si ci dimentica che se non ci fossero la fisicità dei 3 olandesi avremo vinto molto meno, perché 3 Cecchini nel gioco aereo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il fatto di prendere giocatori che possono fare più ruoli è una cosa positiva.
> 
> Quello che volevo dire che molte squadre stanno abbandonando il play basso per una costruzione più veloce più verticale e più diretta ( che mi trova non d'accordo di più) .
> 
> ...


Si, infatti avere giocatori bravi a impostare dietro è importante anche per non abbassare più di tanto i centrocampisti. Noi poi giochiamo a due in mezzo al campo, abbassarne uno significa spesso avere le vie centrali svuotate, e sviluppiamo anche per questo la manovra soprattutto sulle fasce. 
Io penso che stiano cercando di prendere CDK anche per questo, perché comunque da centimetri che in questo momento ci mancano.


----------



## Andris (4 Luglio 2022)

Diaby del Leverkusen
doppia cifra assicurata di goal e assist, mancino e può giocare anche a destra a piede invertito

costa quanto il nostro budget estivo, vai con all in !

p.s.

anche lui stava a Crotone come Messias...


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Diaby del Leverkusen
> doppia cifra assicurata di goal e assist, mancino e può giocare anche a destra a piede invertito
> 
> costa quanto il nostro budget estivo, vai con all in !
> ...


Diaby è in orbita Newcastle.. infattibile


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Luglio 2022)

L'acquisto a sorpresa?Un nome a cui nessuno ha pensato,si chiama appunto "acquisto",una vera sorpresa se arriva.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Luglio 2022)

Sicuramente il DC sarà a sorpresa, saltato Botman, non penso proprio spenderanno l'equivalente per Bremer, dato che sembra cambiata la priorità di mercato (giustamente imo). Un quarto nelle rotazioni serve comunque, dato che non si fidano di Gabbia (appena arriverà mister x per va quest'ultimo va alla Sampdoria, che ha già detto pubblicamente di aspettarlo), non credo neanche a Diallo.

Idem per il CC se salta Sanches (possibile, se non probabile), si stanno sentendo 200 nomi diversi, indizio che non c'è un'idea vicina come realizzazione se salta il portoghese e anche qui ha senso, ci sono attualmente 8 giocatori per 3 posti in campo, bisogna prima sfoltire (Bakayoko e D. Maldini).


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto un po' di compiti con un software di statistiche e azzardo due nomi:
> 
> Jean *Onana* del Bordeaux come mediano.
> Noni *Madueke* del PSV come esterno destro.


Bhe Onana ce lo avevano accostato settimane fa se non erro.. profilo interessante, molto fisico, forse più mediano che regista e non sarebbe male visto che di registi ne abbiamo già 2, ci manca proprio quello grosso che faccia a sportellate

madueke lo conosco poco, so che è veloce veloce.. ma non so se ci risolverebbe i nostri problemi(goal/assist ed esperienza champions9


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto un po' di compiti con un software di statistiche e azzardo due nomi:
> 
> Jean *Onana* del Bordeaux come mediano.
> Noni *Madueke* del PSV come esterno destro.


ho cercato quel software ma è a pagamento e sinceramente non posso permetterlo.. per il difensore centrale mancino, under 25, veloce e bravo 1vs1 cosa ti esce?


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ho cercato quel software ma è a pagamento e sinceramente non posso permetterlo.. per il difensore centrale mancino, under 25, veloce e bravo 1vs1 cosa ti esce?


Si un mio amico mi presta l'accesso di tanto in tanto quando discutiamo di queste cose.

Tra i difensori a livello di statistiche avevo guardato difensori simili a Tomori e Kalulu e per me sono Saliba del Marsiglia-Arsenal e Todibo del Nizza tra quelli con valori abbordabili. 
Anche Bade del Rennes ha statistiche eccellenti in ligue 1.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso che faremo tre acquisti, uno per reparto in pratica.
> 
> Sempre secondo me, non arriverà neanche uno dei nomi che girano in questi giorni. Credo che stiamo riflettendo bene sui profili da prendere e che ci sia stata una bella rivoluzione nelle strategie dopo la cavalcata scudetto. Questi nomi penso siano vecchi di mesi invece, risalgono a gennaio o quasi (intendo Botman Sanches CDK eccetera).
> 
> ...



finalmente ti sei convinto che botman avrebbe rovinato quel che avevamo costruito, con le sue caratteristiche non adatte a noi.
in realtà non basta una riserva, ci vuole un titolare. con kalulu a dx siamo competitivi anche in CL.
ma non siamo ambiziosi, con calabria e florenzi non vai da nessuna parte in europa.
non credo che se ne siano accorti i nostri, credo più che fortunatamente il NC ce l'abbia portato via.

a cc ci sono 1000 soluzioni, quindi non so più cosa vogliano fare. quel che so è che siamo troppi ora. se non esce nessuno, non entra nessuno.
mi affido a pioli anche se lo scorso anno c'ha messo 10 partite a capire che senza diaz avremmo vinto il campionato... io a volte non mi capacito di allenatori professionisti che sono pure bravi e ne sanno di calcio ma non si accorgono di banalità tipo questa o romagnoli... per me vanno in loop...

davanti quoto, aggiungo che ci vuole uno con dei gol nel piede.
credo però che prenderanno quello che ha la formula migliore, non mi pare abbiano ben chiaro quel che ci interessa perchè altrimenti avrebbero riscattato il seppur scarso messias tentando di cedere il dopolavorista saele. sono ancora in tempo ma non ci spero troppo.

ps poi mi dirai se quell'argentino centrocampista era quello che ti ho detto io o chi altro. ma comunque se saranno acquisti a sorpresa, io dico che saranno sconosciuti o occasioni...


----------



## CS10 (5 Luglio 2022)

Avete fatto tanti nomi che più che acquisti a sorpresa sarebbero acquisti intelligenti che non ci hanno ancora accostato.
Se devo fare un nome che ritengo una sorpresa dico SMS...


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quindi tu non vedi proprio questa mancanza di qualità li in mezzo? Beh, se il parametro di riferimento é Busquets allora mi mangio pure l'erba fuori casa pur di averne un doppione  , penso anche all'Allan Napoletano come paragone di profilo che potrebbe interessare. Pero' serve appunto uno che la palla la sappia trattare, non Kessie per intenderci. Non é che se sei tatticamente importante come Kessie allora devi avere due ferri al posto dei piedi, e ci sarà da ridere a vedere Frank sostituire Busquets.
> 
> Si la trequarti ci puo' stare messa cosi, Adli ha tutte le caratteristiche che cerca Pioli, ed inoltre piedi molto più educati degli interpreti passati gli anni scorsi da quelle parti (tranne Brahim che qualitativamente é tanta roba).
> 
> Low profile o no, ormai le metto in conto tutte con il Milan, che sia Zyech (che secondo me é più probabile di quanto si credi, da qui la riflessione su Messias) o sia un ragazzino della Ligue 2. A me interessano le caratteristiche, se mi prendono l'ala destra che salta l'uomo e che ha la gamba per star dietro alle ripartenze di Theo/Leao allora sono contento, se mi prendono il Berardi di turno piango per mesi.


si c'è la mancanza di qualità, il top era sanches, ma vediamoci adli.
pioli sorprende sempre sia in positivo che negativo. vediamo come vuol giocare a cc.
potrebbe usare adli mezz'ala o 3/4 per risolvere questo problema se ci sarà bisogno.

comunque l'uscita con leao, origi e un AD come dico io non sarebbe un problema basterebbe sparare lungo e andare sulle 2e palle.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si c'è la mancanza di qualità, il top era sanches, ma vediamoci adli.
> pioli sorprende sempre sia in positivo che negativo. vediamo come vuol giocare a cc.
> potrebbe usare adli mezz'ala o 3/4 per risolvere questo problema se ci sarà bisogno.
> 
> comunque l'uscita con leao, origi e un AD come dico io non sarebbe un problema basterebbe sparare lungo e andare sulle 2e palle.


A destra cosa cerchi tu come caratteristiche? Sono curioso.


----------



## Sam (5 Luglio 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Come tutti gli anni, una volta iniziato il calciomercato ci vengono accostati 24123 nomi, per poi scoprire i nomi dei reali obiettivi (o comunque di quelli che arriveranno) solo poche ore prima dell'acquisto. Vi chiedo quindi di pronosticare qui sotto chi sarà l'acquisto a sorpresa di quest'estate, un nome non ancora uscito ma che vestirà la maglia rossonera nella prossima stagione.


Io aspetto che aprano l’ovetto


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il fatto di prendere giocatori che possono fare più ruoli è una cosa positiva.
> 
> Quello che volevo dire che molte squadre stanno abbandonando il play basso per una costruzione più veloce più verticale e più diretta ( che mi trova non d'accordo di più) .
> 
> ...


grandissimo, volevo scriverlo ieri.
sento che per le difese chiuse ci vuole qualità... bah...
per le difese chiuse ci vogliono gli arieti, altrochè.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> grandissimo, volevo scriverlo ieri.
> sento che per le difese chiuse ci vuole qualità... bah...
> per le difese chiuse ci vogliono gli arieti, altrochè.


Al netto dei gol e punti da angolo. l'Inter ci sarebbe arrivata a 20 punti

Gli unici 2 a parlare di gioco aereo siamo noi 2 è un Po 7pato, mai sentito spicicare una parola dagli altri, ma neanche minimamente, come se a calcio si giocasse solo con i piedi, facci caso.


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> grandissimo, volevo scriverlo ieri.
> sento che per le difese chiuse ci vuole qualità... bah...
> per le difese chiuse ci vogliono gli arieti, altrochè.



Per le difese chiuse serve avere gente che se arriva ai 30’metri sa tirare in porta. Oggi da fuori area leao, brahim, Salemakers non fanno paura a nessuno, non so se han mai fatto un goal da fuori area in carriera.

Servirebbe qualcuno che sa tirare, vedi che anche a difesa schierata iniziano i problemi con uno che se vede la porta a 25 metri la mette all’angolino…


----------



## folletto (5 Luglio 2022)

Secondo me la sorpresa dovrebbe essere un giocatore dominante come lo è / sarà Leao. Io andrei Allin su Milinkovic Savic a centrocampo + Zyech in prestito a destra continuando con il 433 che ci ha fatto fare il filotto per vincere lo scudetto ma con tanta qualità in più, magari sacrificando qualcuno (Saele - Rebic) e prendendo due giovani come vice Theo e centrale di difesa. E poi magari, chissà, arriva un regalino di Gerry a gennaio.
E alziamolo un pò il tetto ingaggi per Leao e per la "sorpresa", bisogna mettere la seconda stella e migliorare in CL, e checass........


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A destra cosa cerchi tu come caratteristiche? Sono curioso.


ah io un mancino con dribbling velocità che veda bene la porta, non uno tipo leao che predilige il fondo.
ovvio che detto così è un fenomeno ma mi accontento di poco. se devo tralasciare qualcosa tralascio un po' di velocità.
importante che abbia un po' di fiuto del gol, vada senza palla e chiuda sul 2o palo. nomi non saprei non conosco molti giocatori...
ziyech segna un po' poco ma corrisponde abbastanza, però è troppo "affermato" per i miei gusti.

ovviamente tutto ciò se giochiamo con 3 cc come spero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Al netto dei gol e punti da angolo. l'Inter ci sarebbe arrivata a 20 punti
> 
> Gli unici 2 a parlare di gioco aereo siamo noi 2 è un Po 7pato, mai sentito spicicare una parola dagli altri, ma neanche minimamente, come se a calcio si giocasse solo con i piedi, facci caso.


è un problema cronico che sembra non vogliamo migliorare.

io prenderei bremer ma ormai l'ho detto troppe volte. così da scalare kalulu a dx e avere 4 difensori abili di testa ai quali aggiungere origi-giroud e leao (che si può tenere anche come ultimo uomo a recuperare palla, tanto in area non la struscia mai). poi ci vuole qualcuno che sappia battere i calci piazzati dove siamo inguardabili. spero nel nuovo acquisto a destra.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è un problema cronico che sembra non vogliamo migliorare.
> 
> io prenderei bremer ma ormai l'ho detto troppe volte. così da scalare kalulu a dx e avere 4 difensori abili di testa ai quali aggiungere origi-giroud e leao (che si può tenere anche come ultimo uomo a recuperare palla, tanto in area non la struscia mai). poi ci vuole qualcuno che sappia battere i calci piazzati dove siamo inguardabili. spero nel nuovo acquisto a destra.


Pensa noi con uno bravino Hernandez nel gioco aereo lo mandiamo a battere gli angoli, dei geni siamo.


----------



## Gamma (5 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Al netto dei gol e punti da angolo. l'Inter ci sarebbe arrivata a 20 punti
> 
> Gli unici 2 a parlare di gioco aereo siamo noi 2 è un Po 7pato, mai sentito spicicare una parola dagli altri, ma neanche minimamente, come se a calcio si giocasse solo con i piedi, facci caso.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo.

È da tempo che "propongo" di valutare gli acquisti anche per la loro altezza (che si lega indissolubilmente all'abilità di prenderla testa quasi sempre).
Botman era il mio preferito in difesa anche per questo, avrebbe aggiunto molti centimetri per i calci piazzati (non solo offensivi, anche difensivi, perché a complemento di ciò che dici, noi abbiamo anche rischiato di perdere punti per colpa di gol subiti da calcio d'angolo o punizioni varie).

CDK è un altro che mi intriga perché è alto più di 1.90, e sulla trequarti potrebbe anche fare da boa, oltre che essere un uomo in più sui calci piazzati.
Fosse per me prenderei uno spilungone anche a centrocampo.

Avere 2/3 giocatori (minimo) abili di testa è fondamentale sia davanti che dietro.
L'Inter lo scorso anno ha preso tanti punti grazie alle incornate dei tre centrali, di Perisic, di Dumfries, di Dzeko ecc.

Noi, a memoria, abbiamo segnato un paio di gol.
Sotto questo punto di vista mi sono innervosito più di una volta nel vedere corner battuti da Theo, quando lui è uno dei più portati di testa...


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Luglio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> È da tempo che "propongo" di valutare gli acquisti anche per la loro altezza (che si lega indissolubilmente all'abilità di prenderla testa quasi sempre).
> Botman era il mio preferito in difesa anche per questo, avrebbe aggiunto molti centimetri per i calci piazzati (non solo offensivi, anche difensivi, perché a complemento di ciò che dici, noi abbiamo anche rischiato di perdere punti per colpa di gol subiti da calcio d'angolo o punizioni varie).
> ...


Con me sfondi una porta aperta su questo tema, come se la testa non si usasse nel calcio.

A memoria questo problema ce lo portiamo appresso dai tempi degli olandesi quindi una 30ina d'anni.

Anche il Milan di Ancelotti era inguardabili, quanti gol presi mamma mia.

Comunque la cosa è migliorata un Po con lo spizzico di Kessie sul primo palo, non si capisce perché non lo hanno rifatto boh. Far battere Hernandez poi è una chicca, beh non si può criticare Pioli se ha vinto lo scudetto, bel modo di progredire nella vita.

Comunque i calci d'angolo si battono forti tagliati ,la palla deve sempre viaggiare direzione porta mai ad uscire, li poi in nostri devono essere pronti ad andare a cercare la palla semplicemente per la deviazione. Quante volte abbiamo battuto un angolo così? Mai.

Vale lo stesso discorso con le punizioni che battiamo in area che sono come gli angoli.
La palla non si mette mai sul uomo ma nello spazio libero fra portiere e difensori, li si deve semplicemente a deviare con il piede con lo stinco con la testa con il sedere in qualsiasi modo, perché una cosa e deviare a4 metri dalla porta una andare a colpire a 10.metri.

P.s ogni volta che abbiamo un angolo a favore vado a fare pipì, tanto non succeda niente


----------



## Gamma (5 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Con me sfondi una porta aperta su questo tema, come se la testa non si usasse nel calcio.
> 
> A memoria questo problema ce lo portiamo appresso dai tempi degli olandesi quindi una 30ina d'anni.
> 
> ...


Amen. Quei cross ad uscire non li sopporto.
Non danno la minima sensazione di pericolosità perché sono difficili anche da colpire.
I cross tesi a rientrare, se fatti bene, sono sempre un pericolo per la difesa, perché oltre alla minima deviazione della squadra attaccante diventano pericolose anche le deviazioni difensive.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Luglio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Amen. Quei cross ad uscire non li sopporto.
> Non danno la minima sensazione di pericolosità perché sono difficili anche da colpire.
> I cross tesi a rientrare, se fatti bene, sono sempre un pericolo per la difesa, perché oltre alla minima deviazione della squadra attaccante diventano pericolose anche le deviazioni difensive.


I cross ad uscire sono palla perse il99,9% delle volte possibile che una cosa così evidente a occhio nudo non lo vedono i match analist, ormai sanno anche quante scorregge fanno durante una partita è questo non lo capiscono? Boh.....


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Al netto dei gol e punti da angolo. l'Inter ci sarebbe arrivata a 20 punti
> 
> Gli unici 2 a parlare di gioco aereo siamo noi 2 è un Po 7pato, mai sentito spicicare una parola dagli altri, ma neanche minimamente, come se a calcio si giocasse solo con i piedi, facci caso.


Ok, cerchiamo di capirci.

Duelli aerei? Prendo in prestito i dati *whoscored*:

SquadraTotaleVintiPersiRating*1. Inter**1033**554**479**6.83**2. AC Milan**1049**522**527**6.81*3. Napoli8134054086.784. Juventus10035574466.725. Atalanta12136905236.716. Roma9775284496.707. Lazio8494174326.698. Torino16837839006.629. Verona14316907416.6010. Udinese9994605396.59


In percentuale siamo Milan 49.76% di duelli vinti, e Inter 53.63%. Sono 4 punti percentuale, ma non ci discostiamo di tanto come si vuol far credere spesso. Nel 2020/21 eravamo anche meglio dei cugini, e poco peggio di Juve e Lazio. Colpisce lo stile di gioco, vedi che i Torino o i Verona cercano di fare tutto per rendere la partita sporca, obbligando le altre a fare cross a più non posso in cerca del gol.


Impietoso diventa il confronto dei gol segnati di testa:


SquadraTotalePiede DestroPiede SinistroTestaAltroRating*1. Inter*844618*19*06.832. Lazio7741181416.693. Juventus5725171406.724. Napoli7442201206.785. Verona6532201106.606. Bologna442014906.587. Torino462311906.628. Venezia341313806.459. Genoa27711806.4810. Atalanta652727806.7111. Cagliari34189706.4812. Udinese613714706.5913. Sassuolo643419706.5914. Roma59439606.7015. Fiorentina591835516.57*16. AC Milan*693031*5*06.8117. Salernitana331017506.4318. Sampdoria462313516.5419. Spezia411716416.4920. Empoli503014306.52

Ben 14 gol in più per l'Inter. Pero' qui é da considerare come prinicipale responsabile l'attacante, Giroud non ha quelle caratteristiche, con Ibra a metà servizio abbiamo fatto 9 gol, e loro con un Lukaku in più ne han fatti 14 di gol. Qui purtroppo c'é da considerare anche l'assenza del turco, che per quanto detesti calcisticamente parlando era comunque uno che i palloni li metteva bene in mezzo. Quindi la qualità serve eccome, e in alternativa (o in aggiunta preferibilmente) la punta in stile Oshimen che da solo ti fa un bel +10 su questa particolare classifica che a me sta poco a cuore, ma a livello di punte ci siamo, pure se Origi non ti fa aumentare sensibilmente questo dato. Si tratta di un dare ed avere, spesso rinforzando una zona togli dall'altro.

Su Theo nei tuoi messaggi mi sembra di intuire che lo faresti sempre andare a spizzare durante le palle inattive. Ci sta, pure se la ragione principale é che il Francese permette come nessun'altro di tenere il contropiede avversario sul lungo ed ha un tiro che Tomori per esempio non ha.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ok, cerchiamo di capirci.
> 
> Duelli aerei? Prendo in prestito i dati *whoscored*:
> 
> ...


Permettimi. 
Già sono rimbambito di mio  ma non ho capito di preciso che vuoi dire

L'unica cosa che ho capito è che metteresti Hernandez per recuperare palla in uscita essendo veloce giusto? E ti do ragione, ma che deve recuperare se si trastulla sulla bandierina del calcio d'angolo? Per il resto spiegazioni più concise grazie


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Permettimi.
> Già sono rimbambito di mio  ma non ho capito di preciso che vuoi dire
> 
> L'unica cosa che ho capito è che metteresti Hernandez per recuperare palla in uscita essendo veloce giusto? E ti do ragione, ma che deve recuperare se si trastulla sulla bandierina del calcio d'angolo? Per il resto spiegazioni più concise grazie


Hai ragione. Scritto di impulso tra una riunione e l'altra 

Ci ho messo 2 ore a fare il post, chiedo scusa.

Cerco di chiarirmi meglio ora che ho un momento libero. Probabilmente é anche vero che non ci capiamo entrambi, perché non capisco cosa voglia scaturire questa critica del gioco aereo. Se ho ben capito si cerca quel profilo capace di vincere duelli aerei. Ma perché?

Io ho riportato i dati dei duelli aerei, dove siamo la seconda squadra in Serie A, non lontani dall'Inter. Quindi siamo ben attrezzati in questo fondamentale. Se invece volevi fare una disamina sui gol di testa, la classifica qui é impietosa verso di noi. Pero' ci tengo a precisare che é anche una questione di impostazione oltre che di interpreti. E gli interpreti non devono necessariamente essere alti due metri e con imponenza da titano alla Gullit, ma banalmente un esterno che sappia dosare la palla, un trequartista o un centrocampista che sappiano disegnare traiettorie ideali (che non abbiamo ad oggi), e quindi più qualità.

Abbastanza "circonciso" cit. ?


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Luglio 2022)

I goal sulle palle inattive al 90% li fa chi batte. Se non hai chi sa crossare, puoi mettere pure 8 in area che non segni.

Poi personalmente non sopporto le mozzarelle in area per paura di sbagliare. Ridatemi i cross forti tagliati alla kolarov, oddo. Se uno su 4 finisce in fallo laterale pazienza, gli altri 3 però crei occasioni. Invece nel calcio di oggi ci si accontenta di buttare 4 palle in mezzo mozzarelle così se non segnano la responsabilità è degli attaccanti, e a te non fischia nessuno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Con me sfondi una porta aperta su questo tema, come se la testa non si usasse nel calcio.
> 
> A memoria questo problema ce lo portiamo appresso dai tempi degli olandesi quindi una 30ina d'anni.
> 
> ...


rischi di perderti il gol avversario.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Scritto di impulso tra una riunione e l'altra
> 
> Ci ho messo 2 ore a fare il post, chiedo scusa.
> 
> ...


il dato sui duelli aerei è controverso. come lo calcolano il ratio?? a % non siamo di certo 2i.
sugli angoli non è solo colpa di giroud, è tutta la squadra che non ha grandi giocatori aerei e come di ci bene anche chi batte che non è capace.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il dato sui duelli aerei è controverso. come lo calcolano il ratio?? a % non siamo di certo 2i.
> sugli angoli non è solo colpa di giroud, è tutta la squadra che non ha grandi giocatori aerei e come di ci bene anche chi batte che non è capace.


Il rating o il ratio?

Nella prima tabella é riportato il rating, che é il medesimo della seconda. E' un voto a tutte le statistiche, non solo al duello aereo. Hai ragione non siamo secondi in assoluto (anche perché certe squadre giocano solo sul contrasto aereo), ma volevo evidenziare che nelle squadre di vertice non siamo messi cosi male come si vuol far credere.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Scritto di impulso tra una riunione e l'altra
> 
> Ci ho messo 2 ore a fare il post, chiedo scusa.
> 
> ...


Yes, ma se ti licenziano non è colpa nostra.lol.

Naturalmente mi riferisco ai gol segnati, sono quelli che portano punti.

Il nostro è un problema cronico è più complicato di quanto si pensi perché sono anni e anni che abbiamo questo problema.

1 -Il centravanti sugli angoli conta uno perché vanno in 6/7 a saltare quindi è una minima parte. Il problema sta nel occupazione degli spazi e nella ricerca della palla.
Noi la palla la mandiamo sul uomo ( errore) e non nello spazio dove il giocatore dovrebbe andare semplicemente a deviare.

2 vedi che ce poca ricerca della palla quando è in area,? manca la cattiveria , la palla va cercata non aspettata chiaro? Solo Kjaer ha la cattiveria feroce di volersi andare quella palla, gli altri aspettano.

3 Domanda: quindi pioli sta facendo un errore a fare battere gli angoli a Theo si o no?

3


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rischi di perderti il gol avversario.


vero, soprattutto se uno dei nostri più veloci lo mandiamo a raccogliere margherite sulla lunetta delcalciodangolo


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Yes, ma se ti licenziano non è colpa nostra.lol.
> 
> Naturalmente mi riferisco ai gol segnati, sono quelli che portano punti.
> 
> ...


Il centravanti conta uno, ma é comunque lui il più attrezzato (se si parla di Oshimen o Ronaldo per esempio). E' comunque la sua zona che si va a cercare, se questo centravanti é appunto capace di fare questo lavoro. Poi da noi Kjear, Tomori, Theo, Rebic, Ibra e ci metto anche Giroud sono tutti strutturati per questi duelli in area. Anche il buon Kalulu puo' fare la sua parte. Tomori contro Chiellini la cattiveria l'ha trovata  , la punizione l'ha battuta il dannato turco pero'. E dire che per me Tonali sulle palle inattive gli é tre spanne sopra se gli lascia in mano il pallone. 
Pero' c'é da dire che Pioli avrà i suoi perché, visto che sono situazioni provate in allenamento e con dati di successo che noi non abbiamo, come te non farei mai battere Theo pero'.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Il rating o il ratio?
> 
> Nella prima tabella é riportato il rating, che é il medesimo della seconda. E' un voto a tutte le statistiche, non solo al duello aereo. Hai ragione non siamo secondi in assoluto (anche perché certe squadre giocano solo sul contrasto aereo), ma volevo evidenziare che nelle squadre di vertice non siamo messi cosi male come si vuol far credere.


rating ho sbagliato, ah ok.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Il centravanti conta uno, ma é comunque lui il più attrezzato (se si parla di Oshimen o Ronaldo per esempio). E' comunque la sua zona che si va a cercare, se questo centravanti é appunto capace di fare questo lavoro. Poi da noi Kjear, Tomori, Theo, Rebic, Ibra e ci metto anche Giroud sono tutti strutturati per questi duelli in area. Anche il buon Kalulu puo' fare la sua parte. Tomori contro Chiellini la cattiveria l'ha trovata  , la punizione l'ha battuta il dannato turco pero'. E dire che per me Tonali sulle palle inattive gli é tre spanne sopra se gli lascia in mano il pallone.
> Pero' c'é da dire che Pioli avrà i suoi perché, visto che sono situazioni provate in allenamento e con dati di successo che noi non abbiamo, come te non farei mai battere Theo pero'.


Si, Tonali ha il piede sia di battere gli angoli sia la punizioni, Non si capisce il motivo perché non li fanno battere a lui, per me è più bravo del Dumbo interista.


----------



## Stylox10 (5 Luglio 2022)

Mikkel Damsgaard.

Ora che non ha i riflettori puntati su di lui sarebbe da prendere.

La Samp non può sparare alto come fece post europeo e il ragazzo a 22 anni è la nuova stella del calcio danese.

Senza dimenticare poi che i danesi sono persone molto serie e professionali.

Inoltre gioca in diversi ruoli, penso che con circa 15mln si possa fare.


----------



## Milanista alpha (16 Luglio 2022)

Già scritto nel topic su Renato Sanches che secondo me oramai è stato mollato..... Il vero acquisto Top di questo mercato sarà SMS. Nessuna top squadra lo sta cercando... Non se ne parla mai e lotito quest'anno secondo me lo fa partire. Tutto i top club hanno già speso o si stanno muovendo verso altri giocatori... L'unica che mi preoccupava era il M.U. ma si è buttata su De Jong del Barcellona... E poi tra tutti i CC Top credo che SMS prenda ancora uno stipendio umano.
SMS + CDK (veri acquisti)
Origi (P0)
Dif. Centrale (prestito)
Questo secondo me sarà il mercato.
Si andrà verso un 433 x me
Se ci pensiamo ha senso cambi modulo e con un'acquisto Top sistemi la squadra.
L'eccezione è CDK che secondo me lo vedono come giocatore di prospettiva e stanno tirando x non spendere tanto di cartellino x fare quadrare i conti e farci rientrare il sergente nel budget.


----------



## Maximo (16 Luglio 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Mikkel Damsgaard.
> 
> Ora che non ha i riflettori puntati su di lui sarebbe da prendere.
> 
> ...


Punto anch'io 10 cent su Damsgaard, magari facendo rientrare nell'operazione Gabbia, e aggiungo che sarebbe un grandissimo acquisto.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Luglio 2022)

arrivati a questo punto, l'acquisto a sorpresa sarebbe l'acquisto di qualcuno


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> arrivati a questo punto, l'acquisto a sorpresa sarebbe l'acquisto di qualcuno


Ci sarà eccome, però devi aspettare il 31 di Agosto. Non ti sorprese forse Messias l'anno scorso? Credo di sì. E che dire di Lazetic? Un'altra sorpresa, no? Attendi dunque tranquillo la fine del mercato per la prossima


----------



## Swaitak (16 Luglio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ci sarà eccome, però devi aspettare il 31 di Agosto. Non ti sorprese forse Messias l'anno scorso? Credo di sì. E che dire di Lazetic? Un'altra sorpresa, no? Attendi dunque tranquillo la fine del mercato per la prossima


attendo attendo, sto stoccando le bestemmie per l'inverno


----------



## folletto (16 Luglio 2022)

Milanista alpha ha scritto:


> Già scritto nel topic su Renato Sanches che secondo me oramai è stato mollato..... Il vero acquisto Top di questo mercato sarà SMS. Nessuna top squadra lo sta cercando... Non se ne parla mai e lotito quest'anno secondo me lo fa partire. Tutto i top club hanno già speso o si stanno muovendo verso altri giocatori... L'unica che mi preoccupava era il M.U. ma si è buttata su De Jong del Barcellona... E poi tra tutti i CC Top credo che SMS prenda ancora uno stipendio umano.
> SMS + CDK (veri acquisti)
> Origi (P0)
> Dif. Centrale (prestito)
> ...


Vorrei tanto che quel che dici corrispondesse al vero ma credo che abbiamo più possibilità di vincere la Champions che di prendere Milinkovic


----------



## sunburn (16 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> attendo attendo, sto stoccando le bestemmie per l'inverno


Tranquillo, Gazidis ha dichiarato, cito “abbiamo pensato già a come migliorare la squadra". 
Come dici? L’ha detto due mesi fa e ancora non s’è visto nessuno? E vabbè, c’è tempo! Fino al primo settembre abbiamo solo quattro partite di campionato e il derby due giorni dopo. Poi dopo due settimane, con altre due partite di campionato e due di CL, c’è la sosta per le nazionali. Vorrai mica perderti il grande classico “rientra dopo la sosta”?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2022)

Se non dovesse arrivare CDK sulla trequarti i nomi potrebbero essere i seguenti:
Gibbs-White, Brennan Johnson, Luka Sucic, Arsen Zakharyan, Adam Karabec. L'ultimo profilo è quello meno oneroso secondo me, si prende veramente a due spicci e secondo me sarebbe da bloccare. E' quel profilo alla Zielinski o Hamsik che se blocchi per tempo lo paghi poco, poi dopo il prezzo schizza. Quindi lo prenderei a prescindere Karabec, che allo Sparta Praga era il giocatore più talentuoso dopo Hlozek.


----------



## Baba (31 Luglio 2022)

È divertente leggere come per alcuni la priorità è l’esterno, per altri è il centrocampista, e per altri ancora la priorità è il difensore. Mi state mandando in confusione


----------

